
China’s Meituan-Dianping Raises $3.3B - cft
http://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-meituan-dianping-raises-3-3-billion-in-biggest-startup-round-ever-1453211614
======
xhrufucjd
A total collapse of this bubble seems inevitable at this point.

~~~
50CNT
What bubble though? Meituan or Chinese tech in general?

Meituan had a multi-billion dollar valuation before this burst of funding, and
just went through a merger with it's major competitor, they've got their
market locked down. Baidu is trying to get it's offering in the space to
become competitive, and it's throwing 3.3B at the problem.

Using American companies, think of Instagram and Snapchat merging, getting a
billion thrown at them, and Facebook pledging a billion at getting their
offering in the space off the ground. That'd be just another day in the
valley, wouldn't it?

I mean if you're referring to the greater Chinese tech industry, then yes,
there's probably bound to be some kind of contraction at some point in the
future. With investors being scared of real estate and the stock market in
China, a lot of money is getting thrown at startups that don't really deserve
it, along with the sheer amount of hype that there's in the industry. It ain't
dot-com bad, but it's certainly not good. But the companies that are making
the headlines? They're edging around 90% market control, and up to 90% market
penetration in Tier 1 cities. When things contract, they'll be the ones left
standing.

